# Detailing News From Sema 2018



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

new from gyeon
The SEMA Show starts in less than 22 hours and we're happy to announce another big premiere in our product range - the Q²R marine coating and maintenance line!










NEW from carpro just an insight at the moment 
Tomorrow, two potions merge together to forge a more powerful concoction. #CarProReborn
carpro Elixir - hydrophobic & glossy Quick detailer
Carpro Multi.X - multi purpose cleaner inside and out
Cquartz SKIN - ppf and vinyl dedicated coating.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gtechniq launches a HALO for paint protection film
Today (Tuesday 30 October 2018), a leading high-performance, surface protection manufacturer has launched a flexible ceramic coating designed to enhance the performance of Paint Protection Film (PPF) and vinyl, keep it looking at best.

Gtechniq, formulators of ceramic paint protection and detailing products, unveil the revolutionary product at the SEMA Show, which kicks-off at the Las Vegas Convention Centre, today.

HALO, the product that really is a blessing for PPF and vinyl, is a chemically bonding, ultra-dense, but flexible film. Once applied, the chemical bond makes HALO the permanent surface of a vehicle's PPF or vinyl - protecting it from the elements that a car is exposed to on a daily basis.

Rob Earle, Gtechniq managing director who heads up product development, said: "The density of the coating and its low surface energy improve dirt and water repellency of PPF or vinyl. It also helps to prevent staining from dirt ingression, as well as reducing yellowing caused by UV rays.

"It's a win, win product that keeps the PPF looking in a much better condition and makes it much easier for people to keep their car clean following PPF application."

Rigorous real-world and laboratory testing has proven HALO to be compatible with all types of gloss, matte, and satin vinyl and PPF.

At RRP £55.00 for 30ml, or 50ml for £85.00, HALO Flexible Film Coating will be available from gtechniq.com and all good independent car detailing stockists at the end of this month.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Tire express from Gyeon


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

new from Meguiars


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ax by Just Spraying on , Then Rinsing Off? YES! IT'S THAT EASY!

No rubbing. No curing. No buffing. No mess!

Conventional? No. Sensational? YES

Sophisticated, hybrid ceramic chemistry uses a thick, high-viscosity formula & the power of your rinse water to help coat your car's exterior surfaces. You can actually see the extreme water beads form as your rinse! Then, simply dry as normal & your surfaces now have enhanced, hybrid Si02 ceramic protection that beads.. & beads... & BEADS water like crazy!

Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax
Product Number: G190526
MSRP: $14.99 US
Size: 26 oz trigger spray


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The ultimate quick detailer. EliXir combines the quick application of Ech2o with CarPro's leading ceramic coating technology. Creating the most hydrophobic quick detailer available today. Beyond the incredible levels of gloss and its excellent hydrophobic nature, Elixir goes on easy as can be, applies in rain or shine, and outlasts any other quick detailer.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

anyone know the difference between Gyeon's Tyre express, and their normal tyre dressing? Their normal one alreay gets quite a lot of love on here.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Fairtony said:


> anyone know the difference between Gyeon's Tyre express, and their normal tyre dressing? Their normal one alreay gets quite a lot of love on here.


You'll get more information from CarPro US website or from Jeremy himself; the UK distributor really doesn't bother with information like this.

It looks like a daily/weekly dressing, something that doesn't hold up well. May be a good summer dressing for when it isn't raining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Fairtony said:


> anyone know the difference between Gyeon's Tyre express, and their normal tyre dressing? Their normal one alreay gets quite a lot of love on here.


Q2 Tire Express is for more regular use compared the Q2 Tire, with a more straightforward application and a factory fresh look.
It'll also be available in a 400ml and a 1 Litre size. Where Q2 Tire is only available in the 400ml.

Alex


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

EliteCarCare said:


> Q2 Tire Express is for more regular use compared the Q2 Tire, with a more straightforward application and a factory fresh look.
> It'll also be available in a 400ml and a 1 Litre size. Where Q2 Tire is only available in the 400ml.
> 
> Alex


thanks, any word on price of the express + tyre cleaner?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Fairtony said:


> thanks, any word on price of the express + tyre cleaner?


Prices haven't been released to us as yet, will be very soon!

Alex


----------

